# We Can Fix the Climate Crisis, the CO2 levels - Kiss The Ground Movie



## Phoenix

Kiss the Ground a documentary offers the first viable I hope I've had that we can fix the environment.  The solution is under our feet.  I watched it on NetFlix last night.  Please watch it and take what it says to heart and pass it on.  It's absolutely amazing.  It gives you options on how you can watch it.  I have hope now, where I had none.

*Narrated and featuring Woody Harrelson, Kiss the Ground is an inspiring and groundbreaking film that reveals the first viable solution to our climate crisis. *

Kiss the Ground reveals that, by regenerating the world’s soils, we can completely and rapidly stabilize Earth’s climate, restore lost ecosystems and create abundant food supplies. Using compelling graphics and visuals, along with striking NASA and NOAA footage, the film artfully illustrates how, by drawing down atmospheric carbon, soil is the missing piece of the climate puzzle.
This movie is positioned to catalyze a movement to accomplish the impossible *–* to solve humanity’s greatest challenge, to balance the climate and secure our species future.
https://kissthegroundmovie.com/
*“PASSIONATE“*
– TVGuide
*“COMPELLING“*
– SF Chronicle
*“INNOVATIVE“*

– People Magazine                  
*“GROUNDBREAKING“*
– Awards Daily
*“THE KEY TO COMBATTING CLIMATE CHANGE”*
– Forbes


----------



## Nathan

Thanks, got Kiss the Ground bookmarked for viewing on Netflix.    I hope that soon we can have leadership that is willing to co-operate in a Global effort, before it is too late.    Not for my sake, but for the grand, great-grand children.


----------



## Phoenix

Nathan said:


> Thanks, got Kiss the Ground bookmarked for viewing on Netflix.    I hope that soon we can have leadership that is willing to co-operate in a Global effort, before it is too late.    Not for my sake, but for the grand, great-grand children.


You will be impressed by this.  I have no grand children.  But I do care about the lives of everyone everywhere, including all living things.  This is a viable option, and it doesn't require waiting for the government to implement it.


----------



## Pecos

Thanks, that is very encouraging.


----------



## Phoenix

It's a fantastic documentary.  Please share it with everyone you know.  Our very lives depend on it.


----------



## Phoenix

The show is on Netflix.  I realize not everyone has it.  Here's an additional link that might work for you.
Carbon farming is the future.

https://www.elledecor.com/life-cult...o debut,air and putting it back into the soil.

*The New Film ‘Kiss the Ground’ Will Have You Doing Just That*
Now the husband-and-wife team are set to debut their latest film, _Kiss the Ground,_ a documentary about the movement to reverse climate change by pulling carbon out of the air and putting it back into the soil. (The film’s world premiere had been scheduled for April 22—the 50th anniversary of Earth Day—at the Tribeca Film Festival in New York City, but the festival is currently on hold due to the coronavirus pandemic.) Narrated by Woody Harrelson, _Kiss the Ground_ spotlights the environmentalists and farmers who are leading the movement across the globe and features such eco-minded celebrities as Gisele Bündchen, Tom Brady, and Patricia Arquette. (Rebecca Tickell is herself a former actress—she starred in the Christmas movie _Prancer_ when she was just nine years old.)

We asked the Tickells about the new documentary and why they think carbon farming can be a powerful tool for reversing climate change.

*ELLE Decor: Your new film, Kiss the Ground, is all about soil. Give me the dirt. 

Rebecca Harrell Tickell:* In very general terms, the film is about how to reverse global warming. That is the big challenge we face as a species, and we now have a clear, definitive, actionable solution to that problem. Simply put, our soil is the largest carbon “sink,” or rather “sponge,” that we have on planet Earth. So if we can put the carbon that’s in the atmosphere into the world’s soils, we will begin to solve the climate crisis. What’s exciting about this solution is that it is also the basis for alleviating the global freshwater crisis, as well as the global desertification crisis (which is causing mass human migration), and it will stabilize many of the endangered ecosystems across our planet. It can be done in a matter of decades, for a pittance of what governments are already spending on these symptoms today.


----------



## Don M.

It can be done in a matter of decades, for a pittance of what governments are already spending on these symptoms today.[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately, "Decades" are a luxury that we Don't Have.  Most scientists agree that we are Very Near...perhaps already at....the "tipping point" where nothing other than a global shutdown of everything will make much difference.  Then, there is a greenhouse gas....Methane....which is several times more Potent than CO2, in terms of affecting the climate.  Little or nothing is ever mentioned about this gas.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/15/world/methane-emissions-record-scli-intl-scn/index.html 

Getting 7 billion+ people, globally, to take Climate Change seriously is wishful thinking....and will become even more so as humans continue to procreate unchecked.  

A major upheaval IS coming, and it's Not going to be Pretty.


----------



## Phoenix

Don M. said:


> It can be done in a matter of decades, for a pittance of what governments are already spending on these symptoms today.




[/QUOTE]
Did you watch the documentary?  If not, please do.  This is not wishful thinking.  It is making a difference already.  You can see cases in point.  There is empirical data.  Now, sure we can give up, and then we are doomed.  Or we can do all we can.  Those who give up are dooming us.


----------



## Don M.

Did you watch the documentary?  If not, please do.  This is not wishful thinking.  It is making a difference already.  You can see cases in point.  There is empirical data.  Now, sure we can give up, and then we are doomed.  Or we can do all we can.  Those who give up are dooming us.[/QUOTE]

No, I didn't watch the documentary....I don't subscribe to Netflix....but I Did watch the trailer.  Then, I did some searching and found a good analysis of this "documentary".  It appears that "bottom line", this documentary suggests that if humanity moved to a "Vegetarian" diet, Climate Change would be solved.  How likely is it that this will happen????
Don't get me wrong....I fully believe that humans are slowly destroying the planet, but finding a solution, in time to make any appreciable difference is highly unlikely.
Read this and compare it to the options proposed by the Netflix story.

https://www.plantbasednews.org/opinion/kiss-the-earth-last-ditch-effort-keep-meat-relevant


----------



## Phoenix

Don M. said:


> Did you watch the documentary?  If not, please do.  This is not wishful thinking.  It is making a difference already.  You can see cases in point.  There is empirical data.  Now, sure we can give up, and then we are doomed.  Or we can do all we can.  Those who give up are dooming us.



No, I didn't watch the documentary....I don't subscribe to Netflix....but I Did watch the trailer.  Then, I did some searching and found a good analysis of this "documentary".  It appears that "bottom line", this documentary suggests that if humanity moved to a "Vegetarian" diet, Climate Change would be solved.  How likely is it that this will happen????
Don't get me wrong....I fully believe that humans are slowly destroying the planet, but finding a solution, in time to make any appreciable difference is highly unlikely.
Read this and compare it to the options proposed by the Netflix story.

https://www.plantbasednews.org/opinion/kiss-the-earth-last-ditch-effort-keep-meat-relevant
[/QUOTE]
No it did not suggest we become vegetarians.  Like I said the science is solid.  Once upon a time we had herds of animals on the planet, like the buffalo here.  When the vegetation was down in one area they moved on to the next in a natural rotation.  Because of the tilling of the land and the poisoning of the land with pesticides we have destroyed the natural balance of all the microbes and bacteria within the land.  We need to return to a time when we do not till the land.  There's a way to slice into the lands and plant seed without tilling it.  There are scientific types who go around to the farmers and show them how to do it.  The cattle eat down the vegetation and are rotated onto the next pasture so nothing is ever eaten to a nubbin.  They fertilize the land with their poop.  The land returns to the way it was by the planting of things conducive to that.  The carbon is returned to the soil.  Plants are good at doing that.  They talked about the root systems and their functions.  What happens now is that animals are fed in feedlots.  The government pays farmers to grow certain things.  And the farmers still have a hard time getting by.  There is no balance of crops and the soil blows away, like in the dust bowls in Oklahoma in the 1930s.  If farmers switch to this method, they make more money.  They showed how much, and how that would work.  In this documentary it shows fields which had converted to this method along side those that had not.  It was amazing.
I'm not a scientist.  I don't have the recall to tell you all of it here, but what they presented was valid with good reasoning which they demonstrated on real fields.

If you want to watch the documentary you can get Roku - a device for $30 - one time fee.  You hook it up to your TV.   It allows you to watch all kinds of stations some of them are free.  Netflix is one you have to pay for.  It's $8.99 per month.

Anyway, you probably won't believe me.   My task is to present.  I've done that.  So be it.


----------



## Don M.

Phoenix said:


> No, I didn't watch the documentary....I don't subscribe to Netflix....but I Did watch the trailer.  Then, I did some searching and found a good analysis of this "documentary".  It appears that "bottom line", this documentary suggests that if humanity moved to a "Vegetarian" diet, Climate Change would be solved.  How likely is it that this will happen????
> Don't get me wrong....I fully believe that humans are slowly destroying the planet, but finding a solution, in time to make any appreciable difference is highly unlikely.
> Read this and compare it to the options proposed by the Netflix story.
> 
> https://www.plantbasednews.org/opinion/kiss-the-earth-last-ditch-effort-keep-meat-relevant


No it did not suggest we become vegetarians.  Like I said the science is solid.  Once upon a time we had herds of animals on the planet, like the buffalo here.  When the vegetation was down in one area they moved on to the next in a natural rotation.  Because of the tilling of the land and the poisoning of the land with pesticides we have destroyed the natural balance of all the microbes and bacteria within the land.  We need to return to a time when we do not till the land.  There's a way to slice into the lands and plant seed without tilling it.  There are scientific types who go around to the farmers and show them how to do it.  The cattle eat down the vegetation and are rotated onto the next pasture so nothing is ever eaten to a nubbin.  They fertilize the land with their poop.  The land returns to the way it was by the planting of things conducive to that.  The carbon is returned to the soil.  Plants are good at doing that.  They talked about the root systems and their functions.  What happens now is that animals are fed in feedlots.  The government pays farmers to grow certain things.  And the farmers still have a hard time getting by.  There is no balance of crops and the soil blows away, like in the dust bowls in Oklahoma in the 1930s.  If farmers switch to this method, they make more money.  They showed how much, and how that would work.  In this documentary it shows fields which had converted to this method along side those that had not.  It was amazing.
I'm not a scientist.  I don't have the recall to tell you all of it here, but what they presented was valid with good reasoning which they demonstrated on real fields.

If you want to watch the documentary you can get Roku - a device for $30 - one time fee.  You hook it up to your TV.   It allows you to watch all kinds of stations some of them are free.  Netflix is one you have to pay for.  It's $8.99 per month.

Anyway, you probably won't believe me.   My task is to present.  I've done that.  So be it.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Don M.

Don M. said:


> I'm not a scientist. I don't have the recall to tell you all of it here, but what they presented was valid with good reasoning which they demonstrated on real fields.



I believe you, and I'm sure much of the info in this documentary is valid.  I see such farming techniques in our area where many of the Amish farmers produce crops without reverting to pesticides and artificial fertilizers.  I try to follow "environmental" issues closely, due to a concern for the world my great grandkids will most likely be faced with, and I don't need to subscribe to Netflix, etc., to do so.  

The ISSUE, IMO, is that humans have already created a situation that is Very Unlikely to be resolved.  Any attempts to do so, in a fruitful manner, would damage much of the economy, and take decades to accomplish.  This is decades we simply Don't have.  The temperatures Will continue to climb, the melting ice on Greenland and Antarctica will continue to cause the oceans to rise, the shifting weather patterns will turn much of the West into desert, and the Gulf and East coast areas will have more severe flooding storms.   

I think the vast majority of people recognize the risks the future will bring, but are unwilling to "sacrifice" anything to stop, or slow it down....knowing that they will probably not live long enough to see it.  The same for the politicians who also know it will happen long after they are gone, and they are unwilling to do anything that might damage their "base" and the flow of money that keeps them in office.


----------



## Keesha

Well I personally love the idea. If we, as a species, don’t do something to give back to our Mother Earth, our species will perish, sooner but more importantly is that we aren’t the most important. The earth would be far better off without us.


----------



## Phoenix

Here's a link to the book, _Kiss The Ground_. https://kisstheground.com/thebook/


----------



## FastTrax

Pink Floyd says it best.






Prophetic.


----------



## Phoenix

I was feeling like the future was dire until I watched the documentary.  Yes, people don't think they have to change, but this documentary returned my hope.  If you watch it I think it could do that for you too, if you open to it.  I put in the link to the book for those who cannot get access to the documentary.


----------



## Tish

Sounds great , thank you.


----------



## Tish

*Phoenix *
Just waiting for a customer to come to pick up her tablets and laptop then I am free to watch it.

*Don M.*
That CNN article was very informative, thank you for sharing it. 
A 33% reduction with that simple algae supplement is a huge difference-maker.


----------



## Tish

Absolutely brilliant and uplifting.
Every person on this planet needs to watch this and share it with others.
Education and enlightenment are vital to this subject and our survival.

Here in Australia they only started the green bin 12 months ago, I have hardly used mine as my two compost piles take care of it.

My husband Terry may he rest in peace was an agronomist, we have been using regeneration for the last 35 years on a small scale and our children have been doing the same.
I pray the rest of the world catches on soon and starts making a difference.
Thank you, *Phoenix *


----------



## Oris Borloff

Phoenix, 

Thank you for letting us know about the documentary. 

I watched it and found it interesting.  However, it does not fill me with hope that people will  adapt their lives to meaningful actions that would affect  climate change.   My premise is that if the information is 100% correct in the film, I'm not claiming any expertise in this area, I don't think that most of  the farming operations in my little corner of Iowa would change their practices and I'll give you a little non-scientific example of why:

Two years ago my insurance company  sent out an email survey in my county of what issues their clients were most concerned about.  If an issue was already stated people indicated that this was their issue also and responses to issues varied from 2 to 110's.  Things like commodity supports,expanding markets, and  government regulation, were among the high scores as well as--
"Educating the public about how organic farming practices caused the dustbowl", it got 110 votes.


----------



## Phoenix

Oris Borloff said:


> Phoenix,
> 
> Thank you for letting us know about the documentary.
> 
> I watched it and found it interesting.  However, it does not fill me with hope that people will  adapt their lives to meaningful actions that would affect  climate change.   My premise is that if the information is 100% correct in the film, I'm not claiming any expertise in this area, I don't think that most of  the farming operations in my little corner of Iowa would change their practices and I'll give you a little non-scientific example of why:
> 
> Two years ago my insurance company  sent out an email survey in my county of what issues their clients were most concerned about.  If an issue was already stated people indicated that this was their issue also and responses to issues varied from 2 to 110's.  Things like commodity supports,expanding markets, and  government regulation, were among the high scores as well as--
> "Educating the public about how organic farming practices caused the dustbowl", it got 110 votes.


That's why the guy was going around talking to anyone who would listen.  We are defeated if we say there is no hope.  Do you want that?  If not, then please help spread the word.


----------



## Oris Borloff

Phoenix said:


> That's why the guy was going around talking to anyone who would listen.  We are defeated if we say there is no hope.  Do you want that?  If not, then please help spread the word.



I didn't intend to rain on your enthusiasm.  I was only making an observation from my perspective.  As for what I want, I have found during the course of my life, it has had very little impact on the actions of  others.  To be completely honest, I would be quite happy being totally wrong about my lack of faith in my fellow humans.


----------



## Phoenix

Oris Borloff said:


> I didn't intend to rain on your enthusiasm.  I was only making an observation from my perspective.  As for what I want, I have found during the course of my life, it has had very little impact on the actions of  others.  To be completely honest, I would be quite happy being totally wrong about my lack of faith in my fellow humans.


I am also a pessimist big time when it comes to this.  But...there really are some really smart people out there doing all they can to come up with solutions and working on implementing them. We Need To Help.  They can't do it alone.  If we give up we are all dead.

Just in case you haven't read much of what I've written on this site, I have a brother guilty of murder.  That kills all hope that people are good.  If one's brother can do that, anyone can do anything.  It took me a long time to adjust, to work on myself and learn and grow.  I had a boyfriend who once who said to me, "Everyone isn't nice."  Duh......  My brother killed someone, four someones.  I lived for 36 years with the knowledge that he could get out jail one day and kill me, or have someone he knew in jail come to me and kill me when they got out of jail.  He had threatened me.  So, you aren't raining on my enthusiasm.  After what I've been through, anything you say could not impact me


----------

